# If only GW released a book about *insert name here*!



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As the title says, I'd KILL for a few books to come out on a few areas that's recently perked my interest. For example: I'd love to read up on the Mortifactors and their adventures.

Anyone else think the same way?


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

For me it would be: big background book about Tyranids [describing in details everything from Rippers to Hiveship], ongoing series about Black Templars written by Dan Abnett or A.D-B, book about Nork Deddog, book from Ork POV.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Alizebeth Bequin. Get on with it Dan Abnett! Eisenhorn and Ravenor were so amazing I can't wait for this. Oh I would also like a good Space wolf Horus Heresy Novel. Mike Lee did a great job with 'The Wolf at the door', he should do that.

A book about what the Traitor Primarchs did after the heresy would be awesome. Also an origins book for the Emperor.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Alizebeth Bequin. Get on with it Dan Abnett! Eisenhorn and Ravenor were so amazing I can't wait for this. Oh I would also like a good Space wolf Horus Heresy Novel. Mike Lee did a great job with 'The Wolf at the door', he should do that.
> 
> A book about what the Traitor Primarchs did after the heresy would be awesome. Also an origins book for the Emperor.


He's writing it! Hopefully the first book should be released next year.

Give the man a break- he has HH books and Gaunts Ghosts books to write for Black Library, as well as stuff for Angry Robot and the other companies he does work for (most notably comics for Marvel).


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

There is one novel I would like to see, a good novel from the perspective of the Tau. Just one. I don't care when it's set or who's it involves so long as the Tau are the main characters of the story. I don't even care who writes it just as long as long as it was good.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Series on the 13th Black Crusade showing on that was going on with different people, for me specifically where Ahriman summons a Leviathon


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

mentor legion, their tactics related to nids and necrons
excorcists initiation stuff, pov recruit
a decent author and a blood angel related chapter, e.g. flesh tearers and lamentors merging
mechanicus pov, a good old knight-ish quest for the STC of tactical dreadnought armour
tau versus tyranids, in the latest codex enough fluff has been given that could provide an awesome book
a decent book on the imperial fists (sons of dorn was probably the worst BL book ever)
The life of a very powerfull human psyker, from birth to death,
...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a few:

Battle for Macragge
The World Engine
The battle in the Tyranid Codex where the Necrons defeated the Tyranids with the Tau and then massacred the Tau.
A Flesh Tearers Novel

That's all I can think of right now. Also, piemelke, a decent Imperial Fist book might be the Print on Demand _Space Marine_ by Ian Watson. It's old and expensive, but apparently a really good read.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## sakura (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 on a Tau book. I enjoyed reading "Firewarrior." The Tau came across as slightly naive. When Chaos reared its ugly head is was a great WTF? moment for the Tau. Also, the Tau wouldn't believe that the Imperium was made up of over a billion worlds. A book expanding on the Tau's learning the nature of chaos and the scope of the imperium would be interesting. I wonder if when they fully understand the threat chaos is if they would be so willing to welcome humans into the Greater Good.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Alizebeth Bequin. Get on with it Dan Abnett! Eisenhorn and Ravenor were so amazing I can't wait for this. Oh I would also like a good Space wolf Horus Heresy Novel. Mike Lee did a great job with 'The Wolf at the door', he should do that.
> 
> A book about what the Traitor Primarchs did after the heresy would be awesome. Also an origins book for the Emperor.


So far, the only one who's done true justice to the Space Wolves, has been William King. So let's have him continue the trend of their epicness, eh?


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Asdrubael Vect, in all his insane and paranoid glory....


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd love just one book about a non-imperial non-chaos human faction in the 41st millennium. From their perspective would be nice, but I'll settle for a imperial campaign conquering them. It's just so black and white in 40k(well, dark grey and black) with no human factions in the middle, part of neither. That would be awesome.

One of the things I love about 40k is the different enemies that are always battling humanity. I just wish (edit)the Imperium appealed to me more.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I recently started building a Raven Guard army, and all the fluff I can find is from B & C and Imperial Armour 8. So it'd be nice to read a novel that goes into more detail about how the chapter re-built itself other than the "sped up genetic processes" and the "inhuman monsters" created by it.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> There is one novel I would like to see, a good novel from the perspective of the Tau. Just one. I don't care when it's set or who's it involves so long as the Tau are the main characters of the story. I don't even care who writes it just as long as long as it was good.





sakura said:


> +1 on a Tau book.


Plus one more for a good Tau novel. It doesn't have to be very complicated, just a solid storyline that showcases the quintessence of the Greater Good, the Tau and their component space-commies. Like what _Path of the Warrior_ was for an Eldar perspective.

Some expanded stuff focusing more on the non-First Founding chapters. For myself, I would love to see some Legion of the Damned, Lamenters, and Angels of Vengeance.

A force of Traitor Marines who, not knowing they were lost, emerge from the warp thinking the Seige of Terra is yet to occur, only to find - oh, salty Christ on a cracker - it's ten thousand years later. Pre-Heresy paint schemes and Mark III and IV armour. Especially if they were Word Bearers who discover the Cult of the Imperium vindicates them in the end. The irony might just be enough to kill them outright.

Elysian Drop Troops. Yes. Do it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

SteelSpectre said:


> I'd love just one book about a non-imperial non-chaos human faction in the 41st millennium. From their perspective would be nice, but I'll settle for a imperial campaign conquering them. It's just so black and white in 40k(well, dark grey and black) with no human factions in the middle, part of neither. That would be awesome.
> 
> One of the things I love about 40k is the different enemies that are always battling humanity. I just wish humanity appealed to me more.


There's a novel in the Eldar perspective done by Gav Thorpe that came out recently called _Path of the Warrior_, and the sequel, _Path of the Seer_ is coming out soon. However, this does have human enemies in it for the Eldar to face.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Astorath333 said:


> I recently started building a Raven Guard army, and all the fluff I can find is from B & C and Imperial Armour 8. So it'd be nice to read a novel that goes into more detail about how the chapter re-built itself other than the "sped up genetic processes" and the "inhuman monsters" created by it.


So the HH book _Deliverance Lost_ currently being written by Gav Thorpe?


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Alizebeth Bequin. Get on with it Dan Abnett! Eisenhorn and Ravenor were so amazing I can't wait for this. Oh I would also like a good Space wolf Horus Heresy Novel. Mike Lee did a great job with 'The Wolf at the door', he should do that.
> 
> A book about what the Traitor Primarchs did after the heresy would be awesome. Also an origins book for the Emperor.



More or less what I would say, Eisenhorn is still my favourite charactor in 30k/40k fiction. 

(+rep for the Emperor and Traitor Primarchs & Eisenhorn)

Also a book entirely about the Emperor would be a great addition to a collection, also even though a monumental undertaking, a novel based on every (all 20{21}) Primarchs and their legion would be collectors items, a history of each legion from the Primarchs experiment up to present day, which leads nicely up to my next interest; bringing the Daemon Primarchs up to date with new novels including them, in light of the HH series and what we now know of them, dusting them off and using them in 40k fiction.

Lastly how about CS Goto (why does everyone hate Goto) write more about the Blood Ravens, possibly (no definately) including the secret history of the chapter.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd like to see some Flesh Tearers stuff. They're my favourite loyalist chapter so that'd be cool.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

A book where all the Space Marines die, the Imperial Guard are finally given the respect they deserve as the first-line of humanity's defence, and the Orks get to fight the Tyranids for ever and ever.


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

A novel about an imperial diplomat trying to deal peacefully with Xenos, e.g. Tau or Eldar. We could learn more about the political or societal nature of Xenos in times of peace or times where war isn't present.
Or could that idea be considered to be utterly heretic?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If they just wrote a book and explained what the fuck was going on when the Blood Angels and Necrons suddenly turned into hippies, killed a bunch of nids and had a BBQ party.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

empyrean said:


> A novel about an imperial diplomat trying to deal peacefully with Xenos, e.g. Tau or Eldar. We could learn more about the political or societal nature of Xenos in times of peace or times where war isn't present.
> Or could that idea be considered to be utterly heretic?


Ciaphas Cain deals very well with her Inquisitor buddy from the Ordo Xenos. 

I'd echo the thoughts on a Tau book. Ork perspective would be really boring and difficult to get right. Who'd want to read a book where all "Dey say is Da 'Umies are ta be stomped inta da ground!"? It would get old fast! Tau for sure!


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

Doelago said:


> If they just wrote a book and explained what the fuck was going on when the Blood Angels and Necrons suddenly turned into hippies, killed a bunch of nids and had a BBQ party.


I see everything but the BBQ party in this one.


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

Something about the siege of vraks and Hector Rex.....Or a HH novel where the emperor is given his due and presented properly. I liked him at the start of first heretic, but in thousand sons he was such a let down; soooo anti-climactic. 
(Is that how you spell that?)


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

... what the Night Lords were up to in the time between the Dark King and the Massacre at Isstvan.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

For me I want read about the black crusade and Horus forces after the heresy. Angron an all the other deamon primarchs.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

A book from the Chaos Daemon's perspective
Or (not sure how you can work this one but could be intresting) The perspective of the nids.

BTW there was a story from an Ork's perspective in Fear the Alien


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Astorath333 said:


> I see everything but the BBQ party in this one.


Skip 5 min forward and they have already lighted a fire. :wink:


----------



## Viraxus (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd really like to see a Warhammer Fantasy series following Archaon's Rise to Power / Assault on the Empire.

In terms of Warhammer 40,000 so far as the Horus Heresy series is concerned something charting the World Eaters downward spiral would be most welcome.

In the current 40k period perhaps almost a reversal of what I have read so far in the Eisenhorn series would be good as well (Half way through the omnibus, fantastic so far!). Maybe following the heretics and their schemes from their side of the fence with the Inquisition and the Imperials as the portrayed evil would be pretty engaging.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like some books on the iron warriors. I know theres storm of iron but a couple of HH books would be good.
I would also like some books about Bretonnia and how it was founded similar to the sigmar books.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

empyrean said:


> A novel about an imperial diplomat trying to deal peacefully with Xenos, e.g. Tau or Eldar. We could learn more about the political or societal nature of Xenos in times of peace or times where war isn't present.
> *Or could that idea be considered to be utterly heretic*?




Expect a knock on the door in the depth of one night!!! {I}


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd kill for some Black Templar action (point me to their names if those books are out).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Something about ratlings. Sandy Mitchell would be ideal, as they have that slightly humerous element. I'm sick of reading any Imperium based novel from the point of view of marines or IG.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Either;

Vraks - From the point of view of the Dark Angel Chaplain who recovered the body of the Angels of Absolution Captain, saved Azrael, and killed Lord Arkos. The point of view of the Suicidal attack by the Exorcists. The point of view of Hector Rex. The point of view of the High Princeps. The point of view of Marshal Kagori. The point of view of a Krieg guardsman, who, just somehow managed to survive all the way to the end, before getting eaten by Daecon Mamon/Lord Zhufor. 

The story of Badab - told from a Secessionist's, or Minotaurs (they'd be more interesting rather than the Carcharadon's who just go around like a load of female space wolves on the blob) point of view.

13th Black Crusade; or the defence of Cadia, from the treachery of the Volscani Cataphracts to the defences of Kasr Gallen etc.

For Fantasy - 

Time of Legends - Settra, Archaon, Gilles Le Breton, Borgio the Besieger (he took a fucking cannonball to his chest, survived, made it into a mace, then began twatting the fuck out of the city), Ushoran (the one Vampire who could have made them into a super power, yet lacked the charisma to do it, yet in his attempt to create a haven, caused the other Vampires to gang up on him, alongside other living faction scared of him and ultimately saw his kingdom collapse against the combined forces of those and an un-timely Orc Waaagh. For that reason, he's my second favourite after Nagash). And THE DRAGON EMPEROR OF CATHAY.

Fuck off Aenarion, Caledor, Imrik, Alarielle, Orion, Tyrion, Teclis, Malekith, Grombrindal, Thorgim, Thorek, Alrik (well, maybe not Alrik, he's quality), Sigmar, Khaine, Morathi, Ariel, Durthu, Louis Leoncoeur, and any other hero you can think of, but introducing the Dragon Emperor, and his role against the Mangudai tribes, Ogre Mercenaries, Nipponese/Khuresh/Ind and the building of the Great Bastion, you have a fucking novel and a half.


----------

